

CupCake CNC build part 1: Introduction & background - tocomment
http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2009/11/cupcake_cnc_build_part_1_introducti.html

======
jacquesm
As on as I have bit more spare time I will definitely go and play with this
stuff.

Oh, and this baby also still needs some work:

[http://pics.ww.com/v/jacques/buildings/eygelshoven/dscf1379....](http://pics.ww.com/v/jacques/buildings/eygelshoven/dscf1379.jpg.html)

------
tocomment
I'm saving up to buy one someday. I'm going to print all kinds of plastic
knick-knacks: covers for the tops of my chairs so they don't scratch the wall,
an iphone car holder, missing chess pieces, legos, and enclosures for arduino
projects.

How about you guys? What would you print?

